# Claws Mail - mail folder location



## Demontager (Feb 14, 2013)

I have installed Claws Mail alongside Thunderbird as I need separate personal mail boxes from websites' mail. I almost fully satisfied whith Claws Mail, only one thing which I want to change - I need store folders for mail boxes in another directory,  by default they are stored in /home/user. I want place them somewhere to /home/user/mail.


----------



## gqgunhed (Feb 14, 2013)

Try:
Configuration->Edit accounts->[Choose desired account)->Edit

Within this account have a look at "Basic" and "Receive". 
E.g. when using mboxes you can define a path here.


----------



## Demontager (Feb 14, 2013)

it gives no way to choose location in Basic and Receive tab. You may choose there where to put mail from predefined path, i tried to change it to something like - /home/user/mailaccount
but it doesn't save.

Actual format defined there is  #mh/admin@domain.com/inbox and Browse button gives way to choose another folder from predefined paths only.
These paths created when I choose  File-->Add mailbox-->Mh .  And by default this mail box created in /home/user/

I need such stucture:

-/home/user/mail
  ----mailaccount1
         -Inbox
         -Sent
         -Trash
  ----mailaccount2
           -Inbox
           -Sent
           -Trash


----------



## roddierod (Feb 14, 2013)

I've not tried this, but from doing other things with claws-mail folder this may work.

Create the folder /home/user/mail
Move the existing mail folder under this new directory, so it will be /home/usr/mail/account1, for example
In Claws mail, Add mailbox -> MH -> put the directory mail/account1 and it should bring in the existing mail folder
Then Add mailbox again with the directory mail/account2

You probably want to remove the existing mailbox from claws-mail first and back up everything.


----------



## Demontager (Feb 15, 2013)

I removed accounts from  /home/user  and put them to /home/user/Mail  then I started Claws and it created same accounts' folders in /home/user, but with empty mails.
I read Claws faq and found that some variables could be defined in accountrc.tmpl, but i'm not sure if accounts' location exist there  http://pastebin.com/zWzv8zLC


----------



## formateur_fou (Feb 16, 2013)

If there is no way to change this behaviour, can't you use a symbolic link ?

Personally, every time I send a mail, the message goes in the sent folder of the first account no matter the one I write from. I never tried to solve this, but could let me know if you have this problem too  ?


----------



## Demontager (Feb 16, 2013)

Symbolic link doesn't solve this problem, yes I may put links to /home/user/Mail. But this is not what I want to do. I need move folders physically to /home/user/Mail to clear home folder.

*formateur_fou*, your problem will be solved if you go to  Configuration -->Prefrences fo current account --> Advanced
Much more this screen explain you http://6g6.eu/sih0-yascrot.png


----------



## roddierod (Feb 16, 2013)

Demontager said:
			
		

> I removed accounts from  /home/user  and put them to /home/user/Mail  then I started Claws and it created same accounts' folders in /home/user, but with empty mails.
> I read Claws faq and found that some variables could be defined in accountrc.tmpl, but i'm not sure if accounts' location exist there  http://pastebin.com/zWzv8zLC



When I do this, if I use the name of an existing directory it reads the mail that is there. 

So you put Mail/account1_name as the mailbox location for Add Mailbox?


----------



## Demontager (Feb 16, 2013)

*roddierod* At last i got it, thank you very much!  Yes, when i create Mh mailbox i need define relative path to /user/home and Claws creates sub-folders automatically. But before need create empty folders for accounts respectively in /home/user/Mail/


----------

